
Introducing Android 8.0 Oreo - janober
https://www.blog.google/products/android/android-oreo-superpowers-coming-device-near-you/
======
jmiserez
The actual Android 8.0 website linked in the article
([https://www.android.com/versions/oreo-8-0/](https://www.android.com/versions/oreo-8-0/))
showcases the features much better than the blog post. It’s actually a really
nicely done page, even on mobile.

EDIT: sorry i inadvertently removed my comment on emojis. I was lamenting the
fact that the emojis look so different from iOS, which could lead to
misunderstandings. And that I find it crazy that every vendor has to make them
so drastically different just to prevent infringing on someones copyright.

~~~
izacus
Well, Apple can update theirs to be less confusing as well, no? ;)

I for one will miss the old blobmojis which at least had some personality.

~~~
jquery
Speaking as an iOS user, the blobmojis are my favorite part of Android. I
regularly use them in Hangouts between my wife and I. I'm going to miss them
greatly, they had incredible personality.

------
Necromant2005
Android 8 is crazy slow. Everything is slooooooowwwwww. I used android since
Nexus One. But it makes to sense to wait. It's just a rubbish.

~~~
Necromant2005
It drains my phone battery with the same speed as previous version, but all
application are in "optimized cpu cycle", that leads to slooooowwww
application opening and switching. Sometime I caught myself with a though to
throw my Nexus 5x to a wall. Im observing Android ecosystem for a while and I
don't see any good changes - only minor updates that presented as big deal. If
Android is unfixable, broken by design, do something: a new operating system,
a new way to manage memory and cpu adapted for ARM battery saving from the
scratch. It's hard, it's painful, but WTF you're GOOGLE with thousands
employees ready to start creating a new amazing stuff.

